# Filter for the titan 840



## SincerePainter (Jun 30, 2018)

If anyone has this pump, have you ever noticed the filter is hard to remove by hand even when it was hand tightened and the pressure is off? Today i had to use pliers again. I noticed from the parts diagram there’s an o-ring that isn’t on my filter housing. Maybe this is my problem??


----------



## Mastic Mils (Sep 4, 2017)

Are you referring to the filter in the gun or the manifold filter?


----------

